# Petsmart plants



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

so as some of you know I work at Petsmart, and for a long time they have only carried semi aquatic plants. I was really pleased to see that recently in the last month or so, they've started carrying fulling aquatic plants like Java Fern, Anacharis, and Water Wisteria. However, we have had a lot of customers complaining that although the plants are labelled "snail free," they have been coming down with snail infestations. Just a heads up in case anyone wants to get some plants at their local petsmart! I got a couple to see, and I haven't had any problems yet but I did wash mine thoroughly and bathe them in an hydrogen peroxide solution for about 10 minutes beforehand


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I was planning to buy some... What about QTing it in tap water for 1-2 weeks? Oh, and does your Petsmart have a store called "Home Goods" near by? That's were I found plants and you're in MD. I really want some plants.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Snails and live plants go together like peanut butter and jelly. It's really hard to have one without the other. I look at my plants and pick off any snails I see before I add them to the tank. Any snails I didn't see get picked out of the tank later. 

I've come to terms with the fact that as long as I have live plants I'm stuck with the stow aways. XD


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

I pick and toss them every time I see them and eventually they disappear from my tanks.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

At a petsmart close to me they recently got a snail infestation in their tank syetem. My store is still snail free lol


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I was planning to buy some... What about QTing it in tap water for 1-2 weeks? Oh, and does your Petsmart have a store called "Home Goods" near by? That's were I found plants and you're in MD. I really want some plants.


Well one of the stores here does have a homegoods nearby, but unless you were out in Harford County I doubt it was near me!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I've quarantined my plants for a week, to watch out for snails and I heard they can carry diseases :/


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, it's just because Petsmart had those snail free signs as well. The other Petsmart near me doesn't have plants so I go there.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't see why they don't just set loose some loaches in their plant tanks. Those guys will suck up and kill every last snail.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I never quarantine my plants, my tank is fine. I have even put pond snails in my tank before and I have no snails besides MTS, which stay in the substrate (They are good for the soil in the tank) and my 3 nerites that I have.

I make sure to almost never have lots of left over food and I think my ghost shrimp eat them lol, or the old ones did.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

ZergyMonster said:


> I don't see why they don't just set loose some loaches in their plant tanks. Those guys will suck up and kill every last snail.


because even if the loaches eat the snails, they won't take care of every single egg they lay. i've had no problem with petsmart plants carrying them, but petco is an entirely different story.


----------



## Sowman (Aug 19, 2011)

I guess I've been luck. I've been buying from Petsmart and Petco for the past few months and no snails at all. I do however clean them before putting them in my QT. I'm thinking of putting them directly into my tank because they have a hard time in my QT.


----------

